# Help me decide: Stihl 066 Magnum vs. MS660



## hybridkarpower (Aug 2, 2010)

Gents:

Please give my your 2 cents on which one I should pick. I have an opportunity right now to buy either one (both used in excellent condition). I have never owned either one, but I can handle my MS441 very easily so an extra 2 lbs won't be a problem.

Pro's & Cons of each model would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 2, 2010)

Same saw... just different numbering.

Gary


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 2, 2010)

066 and 660 are pretty much the same, unless it's the old version with the metal flywheel, or the 066 redlight.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 2, 2010)

They are basically the same. I have heard that some of the older 066's had a little more power though. Don't hold me to that. 

I know the 066 I had before I bought my 660 was 16 years old this year and I swear it felt like it still had an edge over my new 660.


----------



## longbar (Aug 2, 2010)

Anthony_Va. said:


> They are basically the same. I have heard that some of the older 066's had a little more power though. Don't hold me to that.
> 
> I know the 066 I had before I bought my 660 was 16 years old this year and I swear it felt like it still had an edge over my new 660.



I have also heard the 066 has alittle more power. I think it was in a thread a couple weeks ago.


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 2, 2010)

I was thinking somewhere along that line too !! Were the 066 built before EPA got their hands on the 2-cycles ?




Anthony_Va. said:


> They are basically the same. I have heard that some of the older 066's had a little more power though. Don't hold me to that.
> 
> I know the 066 I had before I bought my 660 was 16 years old this year and I swear it felt like it still had an edge over my new 660.


----------



## JimiLL (Aug 3, 2010)

I believe the 066's without the decomp. lever had up to .8 more hp??


----------



## SkippyKtm (Aug 3, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> Gents:
> 
> Please give my your 2 cents on which one I should pick. I have an opportunity right now to buy either one (both used in excellent condition). I have never owned either one, but I can handle my MS441 very easily so an extra 2 lbs won't be a problem.
> 
> ...



The older 066 had a bit more power, primarily due to a less restrictive muffler. If you end up getting the newer MS660, You can always get one of these:
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=QS+1122+140+0800&catID=389
Its a OEM dual port muffler cover, or you could save yourself some cash and do a muff mod yourself.
Here's a thread by Tzed:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=61432&highlight=ms660+dual+port+cover
and there's plenty of MS660 muff mod threads around, just do a search. Other than that the MS660 and the late model 066 were nearly identical. 
The old school 066 had some differences: the case is different, no decomp, it didn't have the poly flywheel, fuel tank was a bit smaller, there might be some more variations, but that's all that comes to mind.


----------



## Bill Becker (Aug 3, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> Gents:
> 
> Please give my your 2 cents on which one I should pick. I have an opportunity right now to buy either one (both used in excellent condition). I have never owned either one, but I can handle my MS441 very easily so an extra 2 lbs won't be a problem.
> 
> ...



I'd get both. (If you don't suffer from CAD yet this will help you on your way).


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 3, 2010)

the ms660 would be newer than the 066


----------



## longbar (Aug 4, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> the ms660 would be newer than the 066



Yeah and in the chainsaw world newer isnt always better


----------



## Wolfcsm (Aug 4, 2010)

Which ever you choose, consider the dual port muffler cover. A very quick bolt on fix for the saw to breath better. Then you might want to send it off to Mr Snelling, or one of the other folks who mod saws here and make it onto a real monster. Lots of fun to run a 066 running at 14,000 rpm.

Hal


----------



## Wild Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

I am told that the early years of the 066 had different port timings that gave it more power and lends itself to better power gains when modified. Otherwise, they are the same saw.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 4, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> Please give my your 2 cents on which one I should pick. I have an opportunity right now to buy either one (both used in excellent condition).



An 066 in excellent condition? What are you waiting for?

BUY IT!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 4, 2010)

longbar said:


> Yeah and in the chainsaw world newer isnt always better



True that. 

I would let the condition of the saws, inside and out, be the only determining factor in my choice. Either of them will do you right.

There is nothing different in them unless the 066 is the really old one.

Parts are just as plentiful for either. Both just as easy to work on.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd take a 066 if I could find one minty, my minty 660 will have to do for now.


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 4, 2010)

Now you've distracted me with your 1911 !! Is it a Kimber ?




Bounty Hunter said:


> An 066 in excellent condition? What are you waiting for?
> 
> BUY IT!


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the good info guys !! 066 it is !!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 4, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> Now you've distracted me with your 1911 !! Is it a Kimber ?



I love the Colt gold cup but I have to say that IMO, the Kimber 1911's are better pistols.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 4, 2010)

*from my experience............*

066s seem more reliable and durable than 660s for some reason.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 5, 2010)

*066=SCREAMER, 660=yawn...ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz*



JimiLL said:


> I believe the 066's without the decomp. lever had up to .8 more hp??


Must be some truth to that.
My dealer has a stock 066 w/out the decomp. It's an animal! My ported TW372 can barley keep up with it on timmed cuts. Oh I've tried to buy it from him, no way will he sell it though.
I'd much rather race a stock MS660, they're easy.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Aug 5, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> Now you've distracted me with your 1911 !! Is it a Kimber ?



:arg:

At least you highjacked YOUR OWN thread Brother!
(and a good one too...I LOOOOOOOVE my 066 and my 660s)

The 1911 in my avatar is a Colt Government Model, .45 acp, which is my usual carry. I practice a lot with it, and enjoy the feel and power of a full-size 1911semi-auto. It originally belonged to my father, who was an accomplished and decorated marksman. He passed away about 2 years ago, so the Colt Gov has even more special value to me.


----------



## Kingsley (Aug 5, 2010)

1911 is my favorite hand gun! Put 50 rounds through it last weekend.

Sorry for the highjacking.


----------



## litefoot (Aug 5, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> Must be some truth to that.
> My dealer has a stock 066 w/out the decomp. It's an animal! My ported TW372 can barley keep up with it on timmed cuts. Oh I've tried to buy it from him, no way will he sell it though.
> I'd much rather race a stock MS660, they're easy.



+1, In my little bit of expierence with both, the 066 wasn't just a _bit_ stronger than the 660, it felt significantly stronger...more so than the difference an unrestricted muffler would account for.


----------

